# Orchestral Composition by me - 'Fortuatous'



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought i'd share a few compositions and get thoughts of those that are interested in listening.

This was my first orchestral piece (currently in draft form until i can do the attack better and maybe orchestrate using a more authentic software). Its called 'Fortuatous'.


__
https://soundcloud.com/eviticus%2Ffortuatous-reason-5-version

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it's very mawkish and cinematographic. The theme is distinct and you lead it rather smoothly but in this arrangement and harmonization it remains painfully insipid. I didn't feel as if it was really a classical composition too: again, too much like movie music, actually it makes me think of 2nd rate western movie scene in which protagonist is lying on the haystack, thinking about vapid dillemas that the poor screenplay brought him. NO OFFENCE, LAWRENCE.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

No offence taken, Lawrence. I'm actually a big fan of movie music and so that is what inspired it. It's not really classical as such as you quite rightly pointed out nor does it try to be. In fact it is aimed at being cinematic so i am pleased it has that effect. Sadly i cannot find more authentic sounding strings to make it sound more sincere. 

I certainly understand how it would not appeal to people who think modern movie music is 3rd rate classical.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Aramis said:


> I didn't feel as if it was really a classical composition too: again, too much like movie music


Man, don't hate on movie music! Movie music is great and just as good as any classical composition. Plenty of so-called "classical composers" have written for the screen. Most of them didn't do as well as film composers.

Eviticus, I thought it was a nice piece of music. Nothing wrong with it. Nice build up. And yes it is very cinematic. You know, movie music is where the money is at!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

pluhagr said:


> Man, don't hate on movie music! Movie music is great and just as good as any classical composition.


 Clearly you have not poured over the many contentious threads on the relative values of (some) film and video music, or the ongoing _raging_ discussion between those who think it is as as merit-laden as classical (usually those who just love film scores and tone poems are the biggest advocates) or equal to the better / best of classical. You also haven't noticed that many a great film score is audibly, as it were, 'missing something' without the film it supports 



pluhagr said:


> ...movie music is where the money is at!


 That much you got right....

As for the music, maybe twenty seconds in at most I turned it off, since it was clearly not a musical dialogue anywhere in or around my area of interest, not appealing in any way.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...............................................................................


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

pluhagr said:


> Eviticus, I thought it was a nice piece of music. Nothing wrong with it. Nice build up. And yes it is very cinematic. You know, movie music is where the money is at!


Ah glad you liked it.  I've heard movie music is where the money is. For me this is just a bedroom hobby and i enjoy composing music as much as i enjoy playing it so i'll probably stick to little ditties and won't quit my day job ha! How about you?

I'm not interested in engaging in any debate where purists want to put classical vs movie music. What matters to me (like my favourite composer Tchaikovsky) is music that touches the soul - regardless of genre.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Clearly you have not poured over the many contentious threads on the relative values of (some) film and video music, or the ongoing _raging_ discussion between those who think it is as as merit-laden as classical (usually those who just love film scores and tone poems are the biggest advocates) or equal to the better / best of classical.


I really don't have an interest in the discussion about what music is better. It's all subjective. Music is music.



Eviticus said:


> Ah glad you liked it.  I've heard movie music is where the money is. For me this is just a bedroom hobby and i enjoy composing music as much as i enjoy playing it so i'll probably stick to little ditties and won't quit my day job ha! How about you?


I love movie music as well. Though I will admit it's not my primary focus. I do think that film music is incredibly difficult to write. You are constrained by so many aspects in the film itself.



Eviticus said:


> I'm not interested in engaging in any debate where purists want to put classical vs movie music. What matters to me (like my favourite composer Tchaikovsky) is music that touches the soul - regardless of genre.


This is how I feel about music!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

pluhagr said:


> I love movie music as well. Though I will admit it's not my primary focus. I do think that film music is incredibly difficult to write. You are constrained by so many aspects in the film itself.


I agree, i think it is difficult to write due to it's constraints and i'm not really sure i could do it. My only attempt so far at writing anything close is music to accompany a children's story for my little ones (i uploaded one piece from it on here called 'Introducing Jack Frost'). Of course i wrote the story so i'm sort of cheating. 

Aside from that, i quite like composing small free form pieces that are 'cinematic' and very much enjoy listening to others too. I'd be interested to listen to any of yours.


----------



## greybackshadow (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds quite oriental to me. Starting is quite atmospheric which I think is not too bad. But throughout the whole piece, there isn't much change, making the piece a slow, dreamy kind. If that's the aim you have in mind, then you're probably on the right track.
But full 4min + of dreamy tunes or arrangements might not hold the audience's attention.

I would add percussions to it, maybe some soft deep sounding ethnic hits? It's up to personal preferences, but try experimenting with some percussions, might help!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

greybackshadow said:


> Sounds quite oriental to me. Starting is quite atmospheric which I think is not too bad. But throughout the whole piece, there isn't much change, making the piece a slow, dreamy kind. If that's the aim you have in mind, then you're probably on the right track. But full 4min + of dreamy tunes or arrangements might not hold the audience's attention.


Interesting, up to now interpretations range from a second rate western to 'oriental'. I always thought it very english and Elgar may have been in the back of my mind despite it's simple arrangement. Perhaps i should step in now before the dogs descend and say it's just meant to be 'worldly'. 

As for the arrangement itself, it was done using instruments on Reason 5 (a software programme usually used for beat box or dub from what i can tell) and so not brilliant software for orchestration. The strings are a little too thick and the attack is off so plenty room for improvement. This version only features a clarinet and so needs more winds.



greybackshadow said:


> I would add percussions to it, maybe some soft deep sounding ethnic hits? It's up to personal preferences, but try experimenting with some percussions, might help!


It has timpani and i am interested regards to alternatives though i doubt 'ethnic loops' would improve this. See my comment on your cinematic piece regards this.

Overall, thanks for your feedback - it's good food for thought. I understand it's weaknesses.


----------

